# a single white spot on botton lip of oscar



## terricox3 (Apr 13, 2008)

help! I don't know if my oscar is ill or not. he has a bump on his lower lip. sometimes I swear it is not there,, he is eating fine and looks good. I just want to make sure he is not coming down with anything or it is normal. he is in a 32 gallon tank all by himself. it is a raised bump kinda like a pimple or wart.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

As long as its not fuzzy, and it doesn't seem to be growing I'd just keep a close eye on it and also the Oscar's behavior. You want to be sure that he eats at every feeding and is swimming around normally and also that you're not over-feeding him. Check your water parameters, keep up with weekly partial water changes,etc.

Robin


----------

